# 2007 Outback 27Rsds



## NH Campin' Fam (May 13, 2007)

After careful consideration, we are selling our Outback this year to get ready to buy a boat next year (a change of pace after camping these last several years).

The Outback 27RSDS has been such an amazing floorplan for us and has always been a fantastic home away from home for our summer/fall get-a-ways. For those of you unfamiliar with the floor plan, the 27 RSDS has two queen beds: one in the master bedroom at the front of the camper and the other on a manual slide at the back of the camper. There is a large U-shaped dinette also on a slide. This camper sleeps 7-8 (we have done 7 comfortably, 8 would be a stretch). The 3 piece bathroom is between the master bedroom and the rest of the camper and is the full width of the camper so there's lots of room to move around in there without bumping into the walls. There's a 6 cu ft. fridge, stove/oven, microwave, double sink, generous pantry and an outside kitchen with two burners and hot/cold water. The stereo system has interior and exterior speakers and an auxillary input cable for your ipod/mp3 devices. There are two areas designated for tv hookup with cable connection (one on a corner shelf in the master) the other across from the sofa. We have loved the bright white cabinets and faux wood floors as well as all of the storage options in this camper. Lots of great memories with this camper and plenty more yet to be made.

I have many more pictures that I can forward along to anyone who may be interested.
We are in Southern NH.

Thanks!


----------



## NH Campin' Fam (May 13, 2007)

We have revised our asking price to 15,500. Based on some feedback from this forum, it appears that a lot of folks did a much better job at negotiating a lower original sales price than we did and most are expecting these campers to be significantly less on re-sale.







While we were hoping to start boating next spring, we won't go any lower than 15,500 so if there's no interest, we'll stick with camping and fishing from the canoe for another couple of years.









Appreciate the feedback!


----------

